# Antispasmotics and constipation



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Are there any drugs/antispasmotics that do not cause constipation. I really think my pain is due to severe spasms, but nothing seems to help.I have tried enteric coated mint tabs, however that seems to burn a bit and doesn't relieve the pain.I believe there are some smooth muscles relaxant drugs that are only available in other countries. Those are Citanest, Modulon and Alginor. Has anyone heard of them?


----------



## jen21 (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi I also suffer with constipation and lately i have found that Donnatab tablets work great for the pain and don't constipate me. I come from Australia though but i think another name for them is donnatal tablets. They help with the cramps and i get relief for anywhere up to 6-8 hours.


----------



## rcb118 (Mar 11, 2002)

Has anyone else been on Levid for long periods of time? My doctors put me on it several months ago, but I haven't been able to find a whole lot of information on it. It seems to work okay most of the time, but I still find myself using Immodium on top of it sometimes, which then throws off my entire system for days at a time. I probably shouldn't be taking Immodium in addition to it, but it's easier than dealing with the pain. Any suggestions? Should I ask my doctors to prescribe something else?


----------



## Kenziemolly (Jan 14, 2002)

I have been on Levbid now for almost 5 months, I love it, it works great for me, I have IBS-D though, it works great for the spasms, I also take the fibercon with it which is supposed be able to help for the diarrhea and the constipation. I would recommend this to anyone. Good luck


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I have been on Modulon since June 2002 (as posted in the "modulon" post) without any major side effects. When I was first placed on it, I suffered minor constipation, and I was advised not to take anything like Metamucil because it could clog up my system. Generally speaking, it works, but only if you are super responsible and have a super strict schedule. I find that if I don't take it at the same times everyday, I tend to have attacks.


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Have you tried enteric couted pepperming oil for muscle spasms ... it has really helped me a lot and doesnt cause constipation. It does take a while to work, almost 2 months, but you will find some relief once you start using it.


----------



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

I use Librax wich is an antispasmotic. It really slows my bowels down and I dont get constipated. Maybe this will help you.kelly


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Levbid is hyoscyamine. I take that for my IBS C works great not only for my IBS C problem but for a few other things too.It is very drying though.I need mine sometimes 4x a day.When in the really spastic times I need to keep a bottle of water with me at all times and chew gum.However, feeling a bit parched is far more preferable to getting emergency surgery to tend a cramped and shut down bowel.Did that, been there, bought the hospital gown.That's enough medical adventure for me.Kamie


----------

